# [SOLVED] 96 Chevy won't start



## ghenry (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a 96 Chevy Silverado, Vortec 5.7 factory setup. I worked in a dealership and used a fuel injection service on my truck not knowing that model engine wouldnt take it well. The truck ran fine but surged and died when stopping (red lights, stop signs). Accelerating and normal driving were fine. Then, after towing a car, I parked it at home and it died. It will not start now. Fuel pressure is 60 psi, no fuses are blown. Could this be a regulator allowing the fuel to bleed back into the tank?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 96 Chevy won't start*

Hi ghenry


Do you smell any raw fuel coming from the top side of the engine ?


----------



## ghenry (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: 96 Chevy won't start*

No I didn't smell fuel. I put a small mirror into the intake to watch the regulator and it isn't dumping fuel during cranking. I noticed today the fuel pump sounds a little strained and weak while priming, but it still primes to 60.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 96 Chevy won't start*

Have you replaced the fuel filter ? You may want to inspect the injectors one by one for internal damage by use of a stethoscope. Injector cleaner is a high octane flush that can dissolve certain metals used in the machining process. A bad injector will cause a hard start problem so to get a better insight as to their condition, ohm out the injectors for both hot and cold and post your readings.


----------



## ghenry (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: 96 Chevy won't start*

It was a bad fuel pump. I attached a fuel pressure gauage and watched the pressure drop dramatically during cranking. It wasn't enough pressure to start the engine. I replaced it and it runs well now. Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 96 Chevy won't start*

Thanks for letting us know. I will mark it solved.

BG


----------

